# Repainting 05 GTO



## speedfeed (May 16, 2010)

So I have a few chips and scratches in my paint job and I've decided I'd like to repaint, initially I was just gonna go with a gloss black, but I've decided I want a different look and something more durable. I then looked into getting a flat black or satin paint, but from what I can find it's actually harder to maintain, I also looked into vinyl, but I don't know how that would go over on chips and I want something that lasts for more than a couple years. Lastly I've been looking into getting the car coated in a truck bed liner, FMJ liner to be specific, it's cheap, around $700 and the place that quoted me does trucks fairly often. I problem I'm thinking of is washing the car when it gets dirty and also it could very well ruin my resale value. Give me your opinions on what I should do.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Paint it the same color as this F16 Fighting Falcon Aggressor,


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I've thought about eventually repainting mine to White Hot, or some other AU Commodore color.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Truck bed liner? Seriously?

That would kill your resale value. Not to mention look pretty bad unless you like the "I can't afford to paint my car the right way" look.

I can sympathize with you about the rock chips. But do yourself a favor and spend the money on a quality paint job. Then look into getting clear vinyl on your leading edges to keep the chips to a minimum.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Do the truck bedliner stuff, you can do it yourself with a mop and bucket. Be sure to document everything with pictures.


----------



## speedfeed (May 16, 2010)

Rukee said:


> Do the truck bedliner stuff, you can do it yourself with a mop and bucket. Be sure to document everything with pictures.


haha, yeah on second thought, I'm not sure what I was thinking when I had that idea, I'm not gonna ruin my car, I'll spend the money and get a good paint job


----------



## monytorris (Mar 8, 2010)

Money Saver: Bed Lined Audi - FQuick.com

Please don't do that to a gto!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Sidewalk chalk paint then you can change it everytime it rains! There is a local guy with a 240 that he lets his kids draw on all the time.


----------

